# Angelwax Clarity



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Its that time of year - 

CLARITY is Angelwax's ‘Super Concentrated Screen Wash’ and has been specially formulated for use in the screen wash reservoir of your vehicle.

Angelwax's unique formulation is suitable for all year round use and easily removes bird mess, insects, traffic film and other fallout associated with daily driving ensuring a safe, clear view of the road ahead.
*Top Tip:* Clean the glass thoroughly with Angelwax VISION and apply a hydrophobic layer of Angelwax H2GO to the windscreen for the ultimate rain repellent.
*Application:*
Dilute according to the climate and weather conditions and Angelwax CLARITY will clean and protect your windscreen by adding a hydrophobic coating to the glass.

*Dilution Ratios:*

19:1 Summer Use
9:1 Autumn/Spring Use
4:1 Winter Use (-15)
1:1 Extreme Winter (-25)
0:1 De-Icer. Use with a spray trigger (not supplied).
*Pack contents:* 1x Angelwax CLARITY SUPER CONCENTRATED SCREENWASH 1 Litre

Click Here


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Top product 👍🏻


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Need to top before we run out of Stock


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Love this stuff 5 litres, used on both my cars for 4 months easily + 4-1 x2 as a deicer..... local petrol garage charges £15.00 for 2x 5 litres of crap.......)


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Really rate Angelwax Clarity it's one product I always re buy. My son love's it too as he alwalys asks me to fill his screen wash up when he visits.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Great to hear chaps - looks like it might be needed this week Temps dropping !


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Great to hear chaps - looks like it might be needed this week Temps dropping !


Sorry I read that and thought you said prices dropping!


----------

